# Done with finals time to pick drivers....



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Well all done with finals..........now i get to have a little fun and order drivers for the break.

Not 100% sure on tweet yet, i have a pair of Neo3 PDR's, and LPG26nafm's.

I'm planning on using the Peerless Exclusive 5.5 (831882).......

And for midbass my first thoughts are go as big as i can, and the 12" SLS (830669) seems like a good choice for the price..... ~$70/each. and put it in a nice sealed enclosure. 

Was wondering if there was a better choice for midbass at the same pricepoint rather than the Peerless, also something that will contrast well with the overall look of the Exclusive mids.

No grill will be used so driver aesthetics do matter.

Extreem SPL isint needed, only for occasional movie, but looking for very good transient response and overall very low distortion for a natural non fatiguing sound. More intrested in a 3way than a 2way tower.

http://www.tymphany.com/datasheet/printview.php?id=38

Any drivers that do better than my choices ~ the same pricepoint?

I'm faily sure of the 5.5 Exclusive, tweet i can change out of the ones i have, and may eventually try something else, midbass is my primary concern at this point.


----------

